# necesito programar gal16v8



## jorge luis flates montaño (Oct 11, 2006)

Necesito ayuda para programar un gal16v8, ya tengo el programador superpro/z, que programa gal's,pero me falta el archivo jeded.  la programacion es por tabla de verdad:    4 entradas  y 4 salidas.
entradas in 4, 5, 6, 7     salidas in 12, 13, 14, 15 

            tabla de verdad     
4   5   6   7             12   13   14   15

0   0   0   0              1     0     0     0
1   0   0   0              1     1     0     0
0   1   0   0              1     0     1     0
1   1   0   0              1     0     0     1
0   0   1   0              1     1     0     0
1   0   1   0              0     1     0     0
0   1   1   0              0     1     1     0
1   1   1   0              0     1     0     1
0   0   0   1              1     0     1     0
1   0   0   1              0     1     1     0
0   1   0   1              0     0     1     0
1   1   0   1              0     0     1     1
0   0   1   1              1     0     0     1
1   0   1   1              0     1     0     1
0   1   1   1              0     0     1     1
1   1   1   1              0     0     0     1 


ojala alguien me pueda enviar el archivo jeded de esta tabla de verdad, para gal16v8

gracias


----------



## Moy (Nov 10, 2006)

Anexo el código realizado en isp Expert de LATTICE


MODULE Tabla

"Entradas
A,B,C,D PIN 4,5,6,7;

"Salidas Combinacionales
W,X,Y,Z PIN 12,13,14,15 ISTYPE 'COM';

U=[A,B,C,D];
V=[W,X,Y,Z];

TRUTH_TABLE
(->[V])
[0]->[8];
[8]->[12];
[4]->[10];
[12]->[9];
[2]->[12];
[10]->[4];
[6]->[6];
[14]->[5];
[1]->[10];
[9]->[6];
[5]->[2];
[13]->[3];
[3]->[9];
[11]->[5];
[7]->[3];
[15]->[1];


Test_Vectors
([A,B,C,D]->[W,X,Y,Z])
[0,0,0,0]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[1,0,0,0]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[0,1,0,0]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[1,1,0,0]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[0,0,1,0]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[1,0,1,0]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[0,1,1,0]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[1,1,1,0]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[0,0,0,1]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[1,0,0,1]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[0,1,0,1]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[1,1,0,1]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[0,0,1,1]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[1,0,1,1]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[0,1,1,1]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];
[1,1,1,1]->[.x.,.x.,.x.,.x.];




END


----------



## mendek (May 10, 2012)

alguien sabe como programar en opal es, es decir algún ejemplo, en donde stoy atorado es en como hacer una suma (tan simple como eso).


----------



## jordanejeg87 (Jul 27, 2012)

hola que tal mendek te dejo un programa mas sencillo que el opal esta en la siguiente link con el nombre de gal16v8.rar

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=68329E11BBF612B3&id=68329E11BBF612B3!195&sc=documents


ademas te dejo un ejemplo con opal:

_____________
CONTADOR


CHIP C8B GAL16V8

CK 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 GND
11 A B C D E F G H VCC


EQUATIONS

A:=/A*B*C*D*E*F*G*H+A*/H+A*/G+A*/F+A*/E+A*/D+A*/C+A*/B
B:=/B*C*D*E*F*G*H+B*/H+B*/G+B*/F+B*/E+B*/D+B*/C
C:=/C*D*E*F*G*H+C*/H+C*/G+C*/F+C*/E+C*/D
D:=/D*E*F*G*H+D*/H+D*/G+D*/F+D*/E
E:=/E*F*G*H+E*/H+E*/G+E*/F
F:=/F*G*H+F*/H+F*/G
G:=G*/H+/G*H
H:=/H
__________

el ejemplo es un contador de 8bit.
y los dos puntos son porque esta usandose de manera secuencial con respecto a la salida.


----------



## SnardxD (Oct 17, 2012)

Tengo problemas con el desarrollo de esto... lo que pasa es que tengo dos maneras de realizar la programación. La primera es hallando una fórmula general y la segunda es completando una tabla de verdad de 6 entradas y 1 salida. El problema en el que me encuentro es que no se como rellenar las salidas puesto que no se que criterio debo tomar para encontrar las salidas "0" o "1".


----------

